# Farm Power MFG Welder



## Frog9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just purchased a Farm Power MFG welder for my 55 Ford 850 Series tractor but haven't found info for the unit. Does anyone have experience with welder attachments for tractors or know where I can find specs or manuals?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never heard of them. Is there some label or identification as to who the original manufacturer is? Where did you get this unit? And I'm not sure what you mean by attachments? Is it PTO drive As you got it for your tractor, or did you get it to repair your tractor?
More info or pictures may pull a few experts out of the wood work!


----------



## Frog9 (Mar 26, 2013)

The welder is an attachment that is either PTO driven or runs off of the fan pulley on the front end. That is my main question? Where does it mount and what drives it? Included a few pics. 
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Frog9, doesn't look like you are getting any ideas on your welder!
The only thing I could find was this.








I think this makes sense, as it shows a large pulley, driven by the PTO, driving the small welder pulley, which would give the welder a greater r.p.m., than if you were to try and run it off a pulley at the front of the engine which would be a small pulley.
I guess you didn't get any paper work on this unit? Regardless, it looks as though you are going to have to build a frame to mount it to your tractors 3 point hitch, and find a PTO belt pulley to power the welder.

Or try and set it up like this generator.








Just some ideas, maybe some else has a few ideas?

Cheers


----------

